# Several Remote & Onsite Coding and Auditing Positions Opening



## gwaller (Mar 10, 2013)

We are expecting several coding and auditing positions to become available very soon. There will be ON-SITE and REMOTE positions. Locations will include D.C., Virginia, New York, Kentucky, North Carolina and Maryland. Please submit your questions and resumes to EFonseca@DRC.com. *PLEASE INCLUDE RESUME ERF IN THE SUBJECT LINE*


----------

